# Changer mon clavier iBook !!!....



## Fabrizio (12 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour, sur mon iBook 14", deux touches se sont cassées (enfin leur fixation), comme ma soeur possède un iBook 12" dont le rétroéclairage est foutu (elle ne l'utilise plus car la réparation coute presque autant qu'un ordi neuf....), je pensais prendre le clavier du 12" pour le monter sur mon 14".

Faisable ?

Ou ai-je bien lu qqpart que la nappe du clavier 14" est plus grande que celle du 12" ???..

Merci pr vos réponses ;-)


----------



## meilingibookg3 (12 Octobre 2006)

Je me suis renseigné chez Mac okkas et c'est infaisable car le clavier du 12" est plus petit par contre, si tu fouines dans ebay, il est possible que tu trouves un clavier pour 14" pas cher À ce propos, quand tu dis que le retroeclairage ne marche plus tu parles de quoi tu as un blanc g3 ou un blanc G4 ? 
Moi aussi je dois apporter mon ordi en réparation (quand j'aurais des sous) car je dois changer le clavier (deux touches aussi me lachent notamment la touche "pomme" côté gauche et la touche "2") et je dois changer l'ecran parfois il s'éteint une gourde a fait tomber mon ordi et depuis le clapet de l'écran ne marche plus résultat j'ai un problème d'écran on peut trouver un écran à 230  mais il faut pouvoir le changer c'est cher car un iBook G4 d'occas mais neuf chez Degriff'mac coûte la bagatelle de 690  je vais sûrement m'acheter un PB 12 1,5ghz superdrive en attendant la deuxième génération du macbook pro
bref en résumé : d'après mac okkas c'est impossible d'installer un clavier  12" dans un 14" mais bon attendons les autres réponses


----------



## Fabrizio (12 Octobre 2006)

Ben le 12" G3 blanc de ma soeur voit son éclairage s'eteindre dès que l'écran s'ouvre...  On voit en "transparence" que l'affichage fonctionne mais c'est l'éclairage qui foire.

Une tentative au SAV nous a fait prendre conscience que les 700 euros de réparation étaient exagérés!!!!! (en fait c'est une pièce de 130 euros qui foire mais elle n'est pas vendue séparement de l'écran donc..... ).

Voilà


----------

